# Chocolate Chocolate Chocolate



## graceelou (Jun 14, 2005)

Does anyone actually know why chocolate is so comforting? Does anyone else feel really comforted and less stressed out when they eat chocolate? or is this just in my mind? are there like special chemicals or something??


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes, You called!


I am wonderfully soothing, aren't I?  LOL!!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 14, 2005)

i think i remember something about chocolate having chemicals that are similar to the chemicals released in the brain when you are feeling joy or pleasure, called endorphins. lemme go see if i can find more info.

edited: here's a link about chocolate.
http://www.chocolate.org/


----------



## crewsk (Jun 14, 2005)

You are not alone graceelou! Chocolate is a great comfort to me too. And yes chocolatechef, you are a comfort to me too!


----------



## jkath (Jun 14, 2005)

*Dark* chocolate contains seratonin, which gives the brain a case of the "happies".
It also has some healthful qualities as well!


----------

